
What kind of machine learning is this (a flowchart)? - stefanv
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612437/what-is-machine-learning-we-drew-you-another-flowchart/
======
stefanv
I would replace "you're looking at the wrong flowchart" with "it's machine
intelligence"

